
Streamroot makes video streaming cheaper thanks to peer-to-peer - Rodi
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/10/streamroot-makes-video-streaming-cheaper-thanks-to-peer-to-peer/
======
flavioribeiro
I'm glad you guys are pushing the p2p-video world forward.

~~~
Rodi
Thanks man! WebRTC P2P is the future of streaming :)

